# Infomation required on pet passports



## Lab-lover (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm thinking of taking my dogs on holiday with me next autumn instead on putting them in kennels. 

Does anyone know how to go about getting a passport?

I've got loads of questions eg how much does it cost (especially compared to putting them in kennels). Do they have to have vaccination certificates as well as rabies certificates, how easy is it go via the channel tunnel, and how easy is it to get them vet checked in France for the return journey.

I would appreciate any advice from anyone who has done this.

Many thanks.


----------

